# Anyone need stuff moving from UK to spain?



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

traveling down from yorkshire to our place outside malaga on the 4th december, we have a half filled towavan that is available for anyone to top up with their own stuff and i'll transport it down for you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkplug said:


> traveling down from yorkshire to our place outside malaga on the 4th december, we have a half filled towavan that is available for anyone to top up with their own stuff and i'll transport it down for you.


Heck, you're only just up the road from me too LOL!!!! I'm in La'Alqueria!! and our stuff that you could have brought over arrives tomorrow!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Heck, you're only just up the road from me too LOL!!!! I'm in La'Alqueria!! and our stuff that you could have brought over arrives tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I'm not great on computers so its taken me ages to sort out registering on a load of expat sites - - sorry as i have been meaning to do it for weeks and probably would have saved you a wad of euros!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkplug said:


> I'm not great on computers so its taken me ages to sort out registering on a load of expat sites - - sorry as i have been meaning to do it for weeks and probably would have saved you a wad of euros!



I dont wanna think about it LOL!!!! Never mind. Another time !!

Jo xxxx


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

sparkplug said:


> I'm not great on computers so its taken me ages to sort out registering on a load of expat sites - - sorry as i have been meaning to do it for weeks and probably would have saved you a wad of euros!


will be doing the calais to malaga run quite a few times in the next couple of months so if you have anything else just let me know


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

sparkplug said:


> will be doing the calais to malaga run quite a few times in the next couple of months so if you have anything else just let me know


Hi
From where in Yorkshire are you travelling? I'm located in Durham.
Graham


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

morlandg said:


> Hi
> From where in Yorkshire are you travelling? I'm located in Durham.
> Graham



Picking a box up from Brandon if thats anywhere near you?


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

sparkplug said:


> Picking a box up from Brandon if thats anywhere near you?


Hi
I'm currently here in Spain (inland from Torre del Mar) but will be in Willington (5 mins up the road from Brandon) from dec 2nd to the 6th.
Could you manage an upright piano, 2 childrens car seats and maybe 2 boxes of clothes etc? If so what would be the cost?
Graham


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

morlandg said:


> Hi
> I'm currently here in Spain (inland from Torre del Mar) but will be in Willington (5 mins up the road from Brandon) from dec 2nd to the 6th.
> Could you manage an upright piano, 2 childrens car seats and maybe 2 boxes of clothes etc? If so what would be the cost?
> Graham


Pm sent.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

No more procuring business thank you

Jo xxx


----------

